# Greedy Cat Is Disappointed



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard to be a feline,
Giving all your fluff to just one comb...


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Can Greedy Cat teach Idiot Calico basic grooming skills??? I've had to shave mats off Idiot Calico twice. Her equally long haired sister (Sassafras, Killer of Small Things), has never had an issue with keeping herself properly coifed. Greedy Cat would have my eternal gratitude if he could show Idiot Calico a thing or two.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Greedy Cat is not particularly adept at self grooming. Being a very well padded cat, he has some trouble reaching some areas. Being greedy, he steals any dog food left in the bowl. Galen pushes him out, but Ritter will let him share.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Greedy Cat is not particularly adept at self grooming. Being a very well padded cat, he has some trouble reaching some areas. Being greedy, he steals any dog food left in the bowl. Galen pushes him out, but Ritter will let him share.


Ritter is a very giving pup! Galen is old enough to know better, I think. 😁


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> Greedy Cat is not particularly adept at self grooming. Being a very well padded cat, he has some trouble reaching some areas. Being greedy, he steals any dog food left in the bowl. Galen pushes him out, but Ritter will let him share.


Hey, Greedy Cat!!!

Look at the size of the stick mom had to cut out of my fur this morning! It has thorns on it and everything! She mumbled something about stupid so& so's that don't know to stay out of thorny bushes. I didn't even know that thing was back there!!! I thought she was gonna try to cut off my tail.

Your compatriot in grooming woe,
Idiot Calico


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Greedy cat makes me remember my old cat, a dilute tabby cream colored with beautiful stripes. He would groom his tail until every hair was resplendent and gleaming, and pose so proudly, as if to say, “Look at me!”—but the rest of him was filthy, cobwebs in ears, car grease down his back. Obviously this was a serious grooming oversight! 
He was a real character and a joyful delight until someone stole him. I hope he got a good home.


----------

